# Can you make a non-see through divider?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I am looking in to getting a 20 gallon long and divide it into 5-6 for rescued male bettas. I have 2 in a divided 5 gallon and they are always flaring at eachother tirelessly. So I don't want that problem in the 20 gallon and have six seriously stressed out bettas. So do you guys know how to make a divider that the fish can't see through? Thanks.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.fishforum.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/
Someone on the forum gave me this link last week. 
I'm not sure if they would be able to see through it or not, but my guess would be no.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

ltshinthebetta said:


> http://www.fishforum.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/
> Someone on the forum gave me this link last week.
> I'm not sure if they would be able to see through it or not, but my guess would be no.


Yes, they can see through that a little. I have those dividers. If you put lots of plants up against the dividers, and make sure they each have a cave to hide in, you should be fine! I put mine in about a week ago, and they are getting used to each other.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

prob is that in a filtered tank the water needs to flow between the tank sections- and that usually means they're see through. 
I think if you used that tank divider in the link- and actually used 2 layers of mesh a centimeter apart- that would probably block things pretty good- the fish would have a hard time getting to angles so they could see across and actually make anything out, and the water would still pass through just fine.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

It's okay for them to flare at eachother.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah i'm not sure just being near each other is enough stress to inhibit their healing. It might actually stimulate them a bit which might help. And if you have 5 spots in your rescue tank you don't really need them all full all at the same time- you can alternate them so they have space between.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Flaring actually isn't stressful on bettas.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys. It just seems like since they are doing it constantly and aren't swimming around, that it would be stressful. Anyway I think I'll go with those dividers  Thanks much


----------

